# 01 Sentra GXE 1.8 Cylinder 2 Ignition Coil



## STR1PES (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi guys, newbie here.

I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE 1.8

It has 207,000 miles on it. I was told Ignition Coil 2 was bad.

So I'm buying new plugs and replacing the Coil. 
Question though. I'm a car maintenance rookie. Is a ignition coil easy to replace?

And from me popping the hood looking at the car from the front..Which coil would number 2 be?

Any help is MAJORLY apprectiated.

Thanks!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a 10mm bolt to remove and replace the coil. you've got to remove them anyways to access the plugs. As for which one is cyl 2, I don't remember, I'd have to look at a FSM.


----------



## STR1PES (Mar 17, 2010)

chimmike said:


> it's a 10mm bolt to remove and replace the coil. you've got to remove them anyways to access the plugs. As for which one is cyl 2, I don't remember, I'd have to look at a FSM.



Every little bit helps.

Thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if I remember ,the firing order is 1-3-4-2, which would make #2 the one on the right side (trans side or right side, looking at engine)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the firing order is different from the order of the cylinders. The cylinders are in numerical order, but the firing order is based on the crankshaft. I'm just not sure whether cyl 1 is left side when looking at the car or right side.


----------



## STR1PES (Mar 17, 2010)

I called Nissan dealership. Guy I talked to on phone said looking at it from front, that it was the second one in from the pulley side?

Will be doing this project tonight...have no idea what he means by pulley side....but might figure it out when pooping the hood tonight.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh, have you looked at the engine bay before? You know what a pulley is, right? I'm starting to get concerned.....


----------



## STR1PES (Mar 17, 2010)

chimmike said:


> uh, have you looked at the engine bay before? You know what a pulley is, right? I'm starting to get concerned.....


ha ha...yeah, I've looked at the engine bay before.

Only things I've did to this car myself is I've replaced plugs once, can Change Transmission Fluid @ Motor Oil/Filter, change out battery, and I can cahnge a flat.

I know very basic ELEMENTARY things about cars. 

So the Coil will be new for me. And I know I'm an idiot, but I don't know what he's talking about when he says pulley....but I haven't popped hood and will be doing the job tonight so I'm hoping I can figure it out when i see it


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the pulley is on the front(left side) of the engine, the belt goes around it
if you changed plugs before, you can change a coil


----------



## STR1PES (Mar 17, 2010)

so from what the mechanic is telling me and basing my car engine off this one looking in at it. (this pic is a 2006 1.8 liter sentra, mine is a 2001)

The second one in from the pulley would be the one I have circled correct?


----------



## STR1PES (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, that fixed it and was the right coil! 

Running like a top again.

Next step, alternator belt change...I've never did it myself before, so this could be interesting


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

STR1PES said:


> Well, that fixed it and was the right coil!
> 
> Running like a top again.
> 
> Next step, alternator belt change...I've never did it myself before, so this could be interesting


Good job Stripes! You're a quick learner - with Chimmike's and Speedo's help you'd be alright.


----------



## STR1PES (Mar 17, 2010)

Faja said:


> Good job Stripes! You're a quick learner - with Chimmike's and Speedo's help you'd be alright.


Thanks, I feel like an idiot when trying to work on my cars doing basics, but every little thing i learn to do on this car makes me one step closer to not a TOTAL idiot.....(ha ha)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

alternator belt change may not be the easiest thing. If you can get under and loosen the alternator to slip the belt on, that may be the easiest, as the tensioner pully tends to make things a pain in the fanny.


----------

